# To Stimulate Hair Growth Mix Olive Oil and Cayenne Pepper!



## Tru_Mind (Dec 2, 2004)

My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.

She mixed olive oil and cayenne pepper in a bottle with a nozzle (like the WGO bottle) left it in her hair for one day and shampooed it out (she did this until her hair started grow like she wanted it to).


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Dec 2, 2004)

i believe this...
my coworker is from the islands and she said the same thing /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 2, 2004)

Just thinking about it makes me want to go and get a glass of water. /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif I read somewhere that cayenne pepper (and also ginger) was good for stimulating hair growth.


----------



## GoingBack (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tru_mind said:*
My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.

She mixed olive oil and cayenne pepper in a bottle with a nozzle (like the WGO bottle) left it in her hair for one day and shampooed it out (she did this until her hair started grow like she wanted it to). 

[/ QUOTE ]

How often did she do this? That is, how many times per week/month?


----------



## EbonyEyes (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kitty18 said:*

How often did she do this? That is, how many times per week/month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!  Plus what's the ratio of cayenne pepper to olive oil?

-Ebony


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*EbonyEyes said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*kitty18 said:*

How often did she do this? That is, how many times per week/month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!  Plus what's the ratio of cayenne pepper to olive oil?

-Ebony 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/smile.gif DITTO to both questions along with these:

is cayenne pepper in grocery stores?
are you going to try this mixture?

...tru_mind, WHERE ARE YOU???  /images/graemlins/look.gif


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tru_mind said:*
My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.


[/ QUOTE ]

...and how long did it take for her to grow her hair from "close to her head" to "down to her butt"??? /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, if you post something like that you better bring on the facts.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:*
Yeah, if you post something like that you better bring on the facts. 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/smile.gif i agree...i think we should establish a pager system for this forum!  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:*
Yeah, if you post something like that you better bring on the facts. 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/smile.gif i agree...i think we should establish a pager system for this forum!  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/think.gif I was just thinking the same thing. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## recherche (Dec 2, 2004)

That's soo funny. B/c my dad has this  "Back to Eden" book and he told me he read about cayenne pepper to stimulate hair growth. He just said this early this week to me. haha


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

I hope tru_mind hasn't logout yet.  /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif If she has, I hope she refers back soon to the thread she started about an hour ago. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## OnPoint (Dec 2, 2004)

I hope so too, this sounds interesting.


----------



## chicamorena (Dec 2, 2004)

I do this sometimes.  I mix a tablespoon of cayenne pepper with a cup of olive oil.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

I just did a search on just the word "cayenne" for posts older than 1 day and there are several threads that mention cayenne pepper, herbs, recipes, etc.  Check it out! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ricamorena03 said:*
I do this sometimes.  I mix a tablespoon of cayenne pepper with a cup of olive oil. 

[/ QUOTE ]

RicaMorena...have you noticed any significant amount of growth after you started using it???  How often do you use the mixture???


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 2, 2004)

WHOA, STRAIGHT?????  As soon as those questions are answered, I WILL be doing this!


----------



## chicamorena (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ricamorena03 said:*
I do this sometimes.  I mix a tablespoon of cayenne pepper with a cup of olive oil. 

[/ QUOTE ]

RicaMorena...have you noticed any significant amount of growth after you started using it???  How often do you use the mixture??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Poohbear I haven't been consistent in using it. I've only used it a few times. I really just used it as a preshampoo treatment to open up my scalp pores.  I can tell you that it does really tingle and heat your scalp though.


----------



## chicamorena (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ricamorena03 said:*
I do this sometimes.  I mix a tablespoon of cayenne pepper with a cup of olive oil. 

[/ QUOTE ]

RicaMorena...have you noticed any significant amount of growth after you started using it???  How often do you use the mixture??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Poohbear I haven't been consistent in using it. I've only used it a few times. I really just used it as a preshampoo treatment to open up my scalp pores.  I can tell you that it does really tingle and stimulate your scalp though.


----------



## Isis (Dec 2, 2004)

I ate cayenne pepper and olive oil in my salad today... /images/graemlins/lick.gif Since cayenne stimulates circulation, it sounds like a great stimulant for the scalp. /images/graemlins/smile.gif
It's also what pepper spray is made out of so if I can do this without sneezing, that would be great! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## Nenah (Dec 3, 2004)

Ohhh I would be so scared to use this with the Cayenne Pepper.  Just thinking of getting this in my eyes have me crying.  Be careful.


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, if we carefully apply regular cayenne pepper mixed with oil and rinse carefully, it should be ok.

That reminds me, I wonder what strength of cayenne pepper that person used or if it was the regular, store bought kind.  At some health stores, you can buy hot and extra hot cayenne pepper.


----------



## Jaelin (Dec 3, 2004)

/images/graemlins/look.gif I found this link http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Cayenne_Pepper.htm which suggests that this would work to increase stimulation.


----------



## Jaelin (Dec 3, 2004)

And this:

Cayenne Pepper Hair Tonic - the ability of this herb to irritate the skin, increase blood flow and stimulate cell division is well known.

Recipe: mix four ounces of cayenne pepper with one pint of one hundred proof vodka or pure alcohol diluted with 20 percent distilled water. Let it stand for two weeks, shaking the mixture once each day. Strain through several layers of fine cloth until the mixture is free of pepper. Once or twice a day, rub a small amount onto the thinning areas of the scalp.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TigerLily said:*
WHOA, STRAIGHT?????  As soon as those questions are answered, I WILL be doing this! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Nenah (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jaelin said:*
And this:

Cayenne Pepper Hair Tonic - the ability of this herb to irritate the skin, increase blood flow and stimulate cell division is well known.

Recipe: mix four ounces of cayenne pepper with one pint of one hundred proof vodka or pure alcohol diluted with 20 percent distilled water. Let it stand for two weeks, shaking the mixture once each day. Strain through several layers of fine cloth until the mixture is free of pepper. Once or twice a day, rub a small amount onto the thinning areas of the scalp. 

[/ QUOTE ]  Hmmmmmm this sounds interesting


----------



## Tru_Mind (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kitty18 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tru_mind said:*
My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.

She mixed olive oil and cayenne pepper in a bottle with a nozzle (like the WGO bottle) left it in her hair for one day and shampooed it out (she did this until her hair started grow like she wanted it to). 

[/ QUOTE ]

How often did she do this? That is, how many times per week/month? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Everytime she washed her hair which was 2 to 3 times per week.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, store bought cayenne pepper, and she mixed at least two table spoons into a bottle about the size of the WGO bottle. Oh, and it took less than almost two years for her hair to grow to her butt.

I think I answered all of your questions.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks tru_mind /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 3, 2004)

sounds very interesting... but i would most likely try it with cayenne oil or extract... /images/graemlins/smile.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kombov_dymond (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmmm.../images/graemlins/scratchchin.gifsomething else to try in the days ahead.


----------



## genesis (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice, I am always looking for a way to jump start growth. I will try this soon, great info!!


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 3, 2004)

I think I'll try this as a preshampoo treatment when I wash my hair every week. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Dec 3, 2004)

Uh oh something new to try.  Thank goodness I have the ingredients at home.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll be starting today!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*saddity1 said:*
That's soo funny. B/c my dad has this   *"Back to Eden"*  book and he told me he read about cayenne pepper to stimulate hair growth. He just said this early this week to me. haha 

[/ QUOTE ]

My family lives by this book. It is a really good book for lots of things.


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 3, 2004)

I've had cayenne mixed into my ACV a while ago, it worked pretty wellll, just burned like HELL, felt like my head was on fire.....


----------



## Tru_Mind (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*oglorious1 said:*
I've had cayenne mixed into my ACV a while ago, it worked pretty wellll, just burned like HELL, felt like my head was on fire..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really????


----------



## melodee (Dec 3, 2004)

Wish I could, but with this scalp eczema I better not.


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a big bottle of olive oil.  All I need is the pepper and I WILL be doing this 2x a month when I shampoo!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Dec 3, 2004)

.....running to add leftover cayenne pepper to her olive oil/biotin powder hot oil mix....


----------



## recherche (Dec 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HoneyLemonDrop said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*saddity1 said:*
That's soo funny. B/c my dad has this   *"Back to Eden"*  book and he told me he read about cayenne pepper to stimulate hair growth. He just said this early this week to me. haha 

[/ QUOTE ]

My family lives by this book. It is a really good book for lots of things. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine does too.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm... Interesting... /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif I saw some  cayenne ointment in the hfs and almost bought it for my hair.  I was looking for something that would tingle on my scalp. I like the idea of an oil better, though. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Isis (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you Tru_Mind for this stimulating thread!  I may try it on my nape first. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sweetyb (Dec 3, 2004)

Back to Eden?  Luckily I'm in the library and it's available /images/graemlins/smile.gif  Interesting recipie.  Can't wait to see how everyone else likes it.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 4, 2004)

Where can I get this pepper? I looked in the grocery store and I couldn't find it.


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 4, 2004)

Use the ones from the health food store, the one's in the regular grocery store have all kinds of other stuff added to it, pure cayenne pepper is the reddest red you will ever see.


----------



## Ronda123 (Dec 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jaelin said:*
/images/graemlins/look.gif I found this link http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Cayenne_Pepper.htm which suggests that this would work to increase stimulation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tru Mind, thanks for the information.

Jaelin, thanks for the link......I will be trying this very soon.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 4, 2004)

This sounds interesting...I'm going to try this...if I see some changes in my hair I might add this into my hair care regimine. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lunalight7 (Dec 5, 2004)

I've heard that taking cayenne pepper in capsule form helps to increase the absorption properties of other supplements.


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:*
Where can I get this pepper? I looked in the grocery store and I couldn't find it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

AKA red pepper. The more potent pepper though, can be found at a health food store. Did you look where the spices are on the baking goods isle?  HTH!


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 5, 2004)

I may give this a try also. Dang. All these tips and suggestions. My hair better grow and not fall out!!! lol!


----------



## Nenah (Dec 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*oglorious1 said:*
I've had cayenne mixed into my ACV a while ago, it worked pretty wellll, just burned like HELL, felt like my head was on fire..... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Now see this is my fear. Call me silly I'm scared I tell ya scared /images/graemlins/spinning.gif


----------



## Nenah (Dec 6, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## Nenah (Dec 6, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't find the cayenne but I did find some African Bird pepper which is similar, I think. Anyways I tried it and don't feel much of a difference. Is it suppose to tingle or something?


----------



## blkbuttahflyy (Dec 6, 2004)

I tried as well. Mine didn't tingle. I plan to keep using it to see what results, if any, I get. Oh, and I got some cayenne pepper at CVS for 99¢.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, very interesting ladies.  I'm going to give this a go as a pre-treatment and see if it works for me  /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 4, 2005)

This sounds so interesting. Any updates?


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Feb 4, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.
> 
> She mixed olive oil and cayenne pepper in a bottle with a nozzle (like the WGO bottle) left it in her hair for one day and shampooed it out (she did this until her hair started grow like she wanted it to).



I tried this once and it stung a bit and made me sneeze.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Tru_Mind for the info.  I cant wait to try.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 4, 2005)

I was just reading the website for the info on the Cayenne Olive Oil Combo, I see that it says: 

_"Applying any product that contains *capsaicin* extracted from cayenne pepper -will first of all stimulate or cause the skin to glow fiery red (due to the irritation of mucous membrane) and subsequently, decreases the intensity of visceral pain in the area of where the product was applied. Home-made cayenne oil could be prepared by infusing 25g of dried ground cayenne pepper in 500ml of vegetable oil such as sunflower, olive oil, etc for about 10 to 14 days. The oil is warmed daily under a very low heat. Other rubefacient herbs such as cloves, mustard, ginger, black pepper could be added if desired."_

I sometimes use a product called Capsaicin when I have muscle soreness from training, it's a topical product that gets hot after application (kinda like BenGay or Icy Hot).... Notice I didn't say warm, *HOT!! *If this cayenne/oil gets anywhere near as hot as the Capsaicin...I would STRONGLY recommend a patch test prior to using it all over your head. The capsaicin BURNS....like you feel your skin is on fire....and it doesn't go away sometimes for like an hour.... 

My training partner has a very high tolerance for pain and he is almost literally afraid of the stuff! So, with that having been said, be careful ladies!!

I'll wait for some reviews before I try this one .


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 4, 2005)

I havent read thru all theses posts but cayenne is used with other herbs as a catalyst to increase their effects. Most herb books recommend getting it from a health food store as it is less likely to have been roasted or of the "hot" variety.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Feb 4, 2005)

Great information LaNecia!  I too am waiting to hear results before I try it.


----------



## carrie (Feb 4, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> I sometimes use a product called Capsaicin when I have muscle soreness from training, it's a topical product that gets hot after application (kinda like BenGay or Icy Hot).... Notice I didn't say warm, *HOT!! *If this cayenne/oil gets anywhere near as hot as the Capsaicin...I would STRONGLY recommend a patch test prior to using it all over your head. The capsaicin BURNS....like you feel your skin is on fire....and it doesn't go away sometimes for like an hour....




I use something similar for pain as well. Once rubbed my eye with it on my hand...GOOD LORD!  I wanted to die. Be careful ladies.

LaNecia, how's the training? PM me.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 4, 2005)

carrie said:
			
		

> I use something similar for pain as well. Once rubbed my eye with it on my hand...GOOD LORD!  I wanted to die. Be careful ladies.
> 
> LaNecia, how's the training? PM me.


 
Gave me chills just thinking about it, I put some on my son's arm cause he had a little soreness....I didn't know! I should have used it on myself FIRST! He said it was hot and NOTHING worked to cool the skin....I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND until I used it myself a week later.

I STILL apologize to him.


----------



## KAddy (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's a scalp stimulator recipe I posted on the hair recipes board (along with other stuff) that I got out of one of my essential oil/aromatherapy books.

*Scalp Stimulator*
This stimulates the scalp is extremely effective for men’s hair growth.

1 teaspoon Vodka
3 drops Rosemary
5 drops Lavendar

Mix, then add to 1 tablespoon water

Dip fingertips into the mixture and massage well into the scalp. It smells nice and can be put onto the hair any time that is convenient for you, not necessarily before or after washing the hair.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kaddy that sounds like one of the recipes from the "Grow hair fast" book I read at Barnes and Noble, they had a lot of recipes that involved liquor I was thinking the author was a lush or something  

I tried it for a month after first reading that post. It stung the first time I did it but I guess my scalp got used to it and when doing a CW I rinse the stuff out of my hair after like 5 mins. It didn't really do anything for me, I don't know I guess my hair didn't like it


----------



## KAddy (Feb 4, 2005)

That's funny that all the recipes involved liquor. The book I have is just a book that discusses the many uses of essential oils.

U tried the recipe I posted for a month? I am confused because I just posted so I don't know if you are saying you tried this recipe for a month or the cayenne one for a month.

I am thinking it is stimulating the scalp to help increase hair growth. Maybe it words better if not rinsed out. :scratchch


----------



## Keen (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are a few helpful tips I found about cayenne pepper. 
SUPER SPICE CURES! 
 									CAYENNE PEPPER - Mother Nature's most powerful healing herb!  									 *



			SPRINGVILLE, Utah - You can cure or prevent heart disease, high blood pressure, bleeding ulcers and other devastating ailments - with cayenne pepper, a common spice available at any supermarket, a leading expert says.
		
Click to expand...

*


> "Cayenne pepper works like magic, not only healing serious health problems - sometimes in a matter of hours - but preventing them, too," said Master of Herbology David Christopher, speaking from his School of Natural Healing where he teaches students about the miracle-working power of herbal medicine.
> 
> "A teaspoon a day, sipped as a tea in a glass of water, in tomato juice or any other way you might enjoy it can improve health dramatically."
> 
> ...


* 

* *Published on: 08/02/2001* 
http://www.weeklyworldnews.com/features/science/13807


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 4, 2005)

KAddy said:
			
		

> That's funny that all the recipes involved liquor. The book I have is just a book that discusses the many uses of essential oils.
> 
> U tried the recipe I posted for a month? I am confused because I just posted so I don't know if you are saying you tried this recipe for a month or the cayenne one for a month.
> 
> I am thinking it is stimulating the scalp to help increase hair growth. Maybe it words better if not rinsed out. :scratchch



No hon, I started a new paragraph to say how I tried the cayenne/EVOO mix for a month, I posted in this thread back in like Dec. Sorry for the confusion! Your stuff looks good though I may have to wander into the recipe board and check it out


----------



## senimoni (Apr 9, 2005)

BUMP - Anyone ever do this?


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 9, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> Gave me chills just thinking about it, I put some on my son's arm cause he had a little soreness....I didn't know! I should have used it on myself FIRST! He said it was hot and NOTHING worked to cool the skin....I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND until I used it myself a week later.
> 
> I STILL apologize to him.



Milk is known to neutralize the burning effect of capsaicin.  If your skin or scalp burns from this try rinsing the area with milk.


----------



## cafe au lait (Apr 9, 2005)

Bumping.
Giving updates is a very good idea. We should make it a rule.
Did anyone see results using this method. I have a bottle of olive oil and some cayenne pepper. I need to know if I should go ahead and mix it up. TIA


----------



## candie19 (Apr 9, 2005)

*It works!!!* It's ironic how this thread was bumped b/c I was going to post a new thread today. I have been doing it for 2 months now. There is major growth. I can kick myself because when I read this post I didn't believe it would work. So I didn't take any pictures. I just mixed one tbls. of cayenne pepper with one cup of EVOO. I would drench my scalp w/ it in the morning, I would wash my hair that night. I could feel the tingling  but it didn't bother me. One day I forgot to put in the oil so I deep conditioned w/ it. DEFINITE NO NO!!! It was worse than a perm being left in too long. I wish I had pictures to prove to you guys that is does work. I also think you need to be consistent w/ it. I do now out of habit. I am 9 weeks post relaxer so I'm not  combing through my hair for fear of breakage. When I relax I promise I'll take pictures.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 9, 2005)

How often do you do this, once a week?


----------



## RainbowCurls (Apr 9, 2005)

Great thread... I think I'd be too scared to try it though as my skin gets irritated easily sometimes.


----------



## Ashee (Apr 9, 2005)

candie19 said:
			
		

> *It works!!!* It's ironic how this thread was bumped b/c I was going to post a new thread today. I have been doing it for 2 months now. There is major growth. I can kick myself because when I read this post I didn't believe it would work. So I didn't take any pictures. I just mixed one tbls. of cayenne pepper with one cup of EVOO. I would drench my scalp w/ it in the morning, I would wash my hair that night. I could feel the tingling  but it didn't bother me. One day I forgot to put in the oil so I deep conditioned w/ it. DEFINITE NO NO!!! It was worse than a perm being left in too long. I wish I had pictures to prove to you guys that is does work. I also think you need to be consistent w/ it. I do now out of habit. I am 9 weeks post relaxer so I'm not  combing through my hair for fear of breakage. When I relax I promise I'll take pictures.



Alrighty then! I'll be on the look out for this report!


----------



## candie19 (Apr 9, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> How often do you do this, once a week?


 
I wash my hair every three days.


----------



## NapturalGlory (Apr 9, 2005)

I think I'll be trying this recipe when I wash once a month. I think this is better for people that wash more often.


----------



## candie19 (Apr 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried it yet? I dare you.


----------



## Ginsana (Apr 27, 2005)

I've tried it twice. I've actually given up the glover's mane/sulphur 8 challenge to try this one. I've used the oil pepper mix two nights in a row, but my scalp isn't burning or tingling...why not? I used more than enough cayenne pepper and oil. What is wrong with my scalp??


----------



## Iansan (Apr 27, 2005)

Ginsana said:
			
		

> I've tried it twice. I've actually given up the glover's mane/sulphur 8 challenge to try this one. I've used the oil pepper mix two nights in a row, but my scalp isn't burning or tingling...why not? I used more than enough cayenne pepper and oil. What is wrong with my scalp??



Same thing happened to me.  No tingle.  I tried it once, and moved on.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 27, 2005)

I tried this last week. The only area that tingled was the nape area. Believe me, I used a lot of ground cayenne pepper. I threw the rest away.


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Apr 27, 2005)

Ladies, 

Did you try a patch test?  If it tingles or burns the inside of your arm or elbow, it should have the same effect on your head.  If it doesn't, you may have a clogged scalp (buildup).  If this is the case try exfoliating with a soft tooth brush, shampoo, baking soda and a little peppermint oil.  

If the patch test doesn't make the arm tingle then maybe it isn't for you.  It is pretty hard to get buildup on the arms.  LOL   HHG!


----------



## star (Apr 27, 2005)

Can you use this everyday as part of your moisturizing process. In other words I want to put it in my hair but I do not want to rinse it out. I wash 2x week so I like to put little in each night in place of my other oil. Or is it meant to be washed out. Just trying to figure how to do this. Please help!!


----------



## senimoni (Apr 27, 2005)

What level of CP are you using , maybe the grocery store kind isn't hot enough.


----------



## senimoni (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow - This stuff is def working for me....I didn't think it was working at first, but water must trigger it or something b/c I am HEATED....Scalp, Neck, Ears, the whole area.


----------



## Shatani (May 6, 2005)

im putting it on right now....i tried the patch test, and my arm didnt tingle....i think my scalp may be starting to tingle though....its funny, i dont quite feel anything on my scalp but when i touch my scalp with my hands, the whole thing is very warm....im gonna load up tonight and wash it out in the morning....i hope this works!


----------



## Diane71 (May 8, 2005)

There's a product called Hair Rush that containes cayenne pepper and other goodies. I'm not sure if this was posted earlier but you can get it from here:
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com. 

It comes in a small 2oz. bottle for about 14.95. Wow, expensive right.


----------



## Ashee (May 8, 2005)

Diane71 said:
			
		

> There's a product called Hair Rush that containes cayenne pepper and other goodies. I'm not sure if this was posted earlier but you can get it from here:
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com.
> 
> It comes in a small 2oz. bottle for about 14.95. Wow, expensive right.


For $15 I'll buy 10 bottles of Liquid Cayenne Pepper & call it a day!!


----------



## senimoni (May 8, 2005)

Be prepared to WASH WASH WASH your hair otherwise you end up with specks of pepper still in your hair....!!!! I think I will do the cayenne/vodka concoction before I do this again.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (May 8, 2005)

I tried this mixture last year when some ladies were raving about this. My scalp burned like crazy!  I'll stick to vitamins, MTG, and protective styles to grow my hair.


----------



## Poohbear (May 8, 2005)

i think i might have to try this afterall...


----------



## metro_qt (May 9, 2005)

yea, I tried this back in january...my scalp.. well. it tingled nicely, but my eyes burned washing it out. every thing was so oily and red. ugh. what a mess.. but i did give it the ol college try..


----------



## locabouthair (May 9, 2005)

I'm thinking abour trying this because I am desperate to grow the fron of my hair back.


----------



## IONENABILLION (May 9, 2005)

Diane71 said:
			
		

> There's a product called Hair Rush that containes cayenne pepper and other goodies. I'm not sure if this was posted earlier but you can get it from here:
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com.
> 
> It comes in a small 2oz. bottle for about 14.95. Wow, expensive right.



It's much cheaper here:
http://www.performancenutritionals....Screen=PROD&Product_Code=NC0431&source=google 
$6.54


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2005)

*I just bought me some cayenne pepper and mixed 1 tsp with 4 oz. of oil.  I'm scared to use it. *


----------



## sugaplum (May 9, 2005)

I think I will give this a go.  Is this ok for sistas with relaxed hair?  Or how long should I wait after the relaxer to use this concotion?


----------



## Shatani (May 11, 2005)

im doing it again right now and im gettin the tingle!!!!   wooo lawdy!!!


----------



## senimoni (May 11, 2005)

Just don't get it on your face.....let it burn...let it burn....gotta let it burn.


----------



## Shatani (May 11, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Just don't get it on your face.....let it burn...let it burn....gotta let it burn.




im watchin it!   last time i did get a little in my eye...just a little though, so it didnt burn for long, but i sill wanted to die!!!   none of that this time!  i got my water free hand cleaner stuff and several paper towels for when the oil tries to drip down my face


----------



## Lovelylocs (May 11, 2005)

So would this be safe to use with surge?


----------



## Poohbear (May 14, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *I just bought me some cayenne pepper and mixed 1 tsp with 4 oz. of oil. I'm scared to use it. *


Okay. I just applied it for the first time today. I didn't get any tingle at all.  Do I need to put more cayenne pepper in my oil???


----------



## Shatani (May 15, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Okay. I just applied it for the first time today. I didn't get any tingle at all. Do I need to put more cayenne pepper in my oil???


i didnt get a tingle the first time either.....but the second time it sure did!!!   i think i need to clarify though....i might do a baking soda scrub today....


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> i didnt get a tingle the first time either.....but the second time it sure did!!! i think i need to clarify though....i might do a baking soda scrub today....


Oh really? I think this is the same for me.  I applied this stuff to an unwashed scalp.  I'll try it again on a clean scalp.


----------



## Shatani (May 15, 2005)

hmmm....i didnt think to do that!  i thought it was supposed to be more of a pre-shampoo treatment, but i might try a clean scalp myself...

i didnt the baking soda clarifier and it went well....but i wont do the cayenne again until friday.


----------



## jewel (May 15, 2005)

count me in! I will just be very careful and make sure i have a clean rag for the dripping part. Or i might add the oil mixture then put hair in a plastic bag to protect the rest of my skin from being exposed.


----------



## ellennicole (May 15, 2005)

Cayenne Pepper really does stimulate blood flow.  My nutritionist suggests that I drink it with destilled water and lemon at night.  I make a kind of lemonade.  It really isn't that bad.  My friend puts a litttle in her eyes to help with circulation. (YES, I did say she puts a little in her eyes and rinses with water). She says it helps to keep her eyes healthy. 

I am wondering about this  Cayenne Pepper and Olive Oil mix.  I have really sensitive skin so I'm wonder if those of us who are sensitive would have problems.  So, I'll be checking back with those of you who decide to try this.


----------



## Shatani (May 15, 2005)

girrrrrrl, youre friend is HARDCORE!!!!   i wanted to fling myself out the window when i got this stuff in my eye!!!!

so, tell me about your lemonade!!  i know it helps with weightloss, so im trying to incorporate it into my diet...only problem is that i dont like spicy food.


----------



## ellennicole (May 15, 2005)

It does.  It's supposed to help speed up your  metabolism.  I add a little splenda to my mix.     She says I should drink it in the morning and at night.  I'll be honest. I haven't been consistent with this.


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2005)

I FINALLY GOTTA LIL TINGLE!!!  AND IT FEELS GOOOOODDDD!!!!! 

The time I apply it, I'm going to heat it up and see if that makes any difference!


----------



## senimoni (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't heat it...if you want it to "tingle", just mix with water.


----------



## Shatani (May 17, 2005)

ellennicole said:
			
		

> It does.  It's supposed to help speed up your  metabolism.  I add a little splenda to my mix.   She says I should drink it in the morning and at night. I'll be honest. I haven't been consistent with this.


i see....okay, make with the recipe!  i wanna play too!!!


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 17, 2005)

I will use the mixture for the 1st time the next time I wash my hair. I have been putting it off for too long. I wanted to wear the mixture in my hair throughout the day while it was in a pony tail. Oh well...because I have been cutting my hair is not long enough, so I will massage it in, cover with plastic cap, leave it in all night and wash out the next day.

-tru


----------



## IONENABILLION (Jun 17, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! tru_mind


----------



## California (Jun 17, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> I will use the mixed for the 1st time the next time I wash my hair. I have been putting it off for too long. I wanted to wear the mixture in my hair throughout the day while it was in a pony tail. Oh well...because I have been cutting my hair is not long enough, so I will massage it in, cover with plastic cap, leave it in all night and wash out the next day.
> 
> -tru



I'm joining you on this one.  I've been putting it off since I first read this thread and I pulled out my Cayenne yesterday, meaning to utilize it in my head.  Most likely I'm a do it Sunday.  Let us know how it goes tru.


----------



## BabyCurls (Jun 17, 2005)

I think I'll give this one a try, just as soon as I buy some more EVOO. Question, though. Does this work just as well as WGO? TIA

BC


----------



## championgurl (Jun 17, 2005)

O.K. I know this is soooooo off topic, but I just had t ask ......  
What does this mean: 4a/3c/S/O/iii?
I understand the "4a", and the "3c", but I keep seeing this "iii" and "S/O" and no clue what the heck it stands for......
Can someone help me out please?


----------



## candie19 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ladies, it's still working for me!! I'm getting 1 inch a month. Since June 4, I've been doing daily conditioner washes and using the cayenne pepper and oil daily. It is worth it and it has cost nothing. I thought about MTG but if it's not broke don't fix it. My last retouch was April 28. I took lots of pictures to post but my hubby accidentaly erased to take picures of a wedding I was in. My next touch up will be Aug. 1. I'll take pictures and add them to my album. 

I would suggest this to anyone that can bear it.


----------



## esoterica (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe you guys should just try cayenne tincture. It's a lot less work since it's already in liquid form. And its highly concentrated. Hell, i might have to get some myself... after i run out of Surge tho


----------



## Shatani (Jun 18, 2005)

whats a tincture?


----------



## California (Jun 18, 2005)

championgurl said:
			
		

> O.K. I know this is soooooo off topic, but I just had t ask ......
> What does this mean: 4a/3c/S/O/iii?
> I understand the "4a", and the "3c", but I keep seeing this "iii" and "S/O" and no clue what the heck it stands for......
> Can someone help me out please?



Girl I forgot   but now let me look into it.   Okay, iii means extra thick and S/O means something I tried finding it but can't.  I think its like the S means a S curl pattern and the O means something.    



			
				candie19 said:
			
		

> Ladies, it's still working for me!! I'm getting 1 inch a month. Since June 4, I've been doing daily conditioner washes and using the cayenne pepper and oil daily. It is worth it and it has cost nothing. I thought about MTG but if it's not broke don't fix it. My last retouch was April 28. I took lots of pictures to post but my hubby accidentaly erased to take picures of a wedding I was in. My next touch up will be Aug. 1. I'll take pictures and add them to my album.
> 
> I would suggest this to anyone that can bear it.



Girl you are doing Fantastic!!!  Wow!!!  So, hey I'm jumping on it Today!!  I'll keep yall posted too.  Keep doing it girl!!!!


----------



## esoterica (Jun 18, 2005)

Shatani said:
			
		

> whats a tincture?


Its the liquid form of a plant/herb. Usually grain alcohol based but some are without alcohol. Its really concentrated so you use less than you would of the dry herb. http://www.viable-herbal.com/herbology/herbs24.htm
You can get them anywhere online including drugstore.com


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 18, 2005)

er....God im really late to this thread. can i use the fresh pepper? cos i have lots of that


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 18, 2005)

IONENABILLION said:
			
		

> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! tru_mind


Thanks IONENABILLION!   

-tru


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 18, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I'm joining you on this one.  I've been putting it off since I first read this thread and I pulled out my Cayenne yesterday, meaning to utilize it in my head.  Most likely I'm a do it Sunday.  Let us know how it goes tru.



Hi California!

I sure will let everyone know...and you do the same. I will be posting.  Yesterday, I pulled out cayenne pepper too.

-tru


----------



## Shatani (Jun 18, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> Its the liquid form of a plant/herb. Usually grain alcohol based but some are without alcohol. Its really concentrated so you use less than you would of the dry herb. http://www.viable-herbal.com/herbology/herbs24.htm
> You can get them anywhere online including drugstore.com


ooooh, good info!!   thank you!


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 18, 2005)

Wheewwww! [size=+3]HOT![/size] 
I was impatient so I did it a few minutes ago. However, I did not use olive oil, because I don't have any. I used Alma Hair Oil(because I have a FULL bottle of it) and I didn't mixed the two together. Instead, I put the Amla in first then I parted my hair and sprinkled it on each part and rubbed it in and covered my head with a plasic cap and scarf. It's hot all over.........SMOKING!

Wheewwww! [size=+3]HOT![/size] 

Anyway, did I say that I was going sleep with it and wash it out in the morning...chiiiiillld please...not even! I ain't that bad!

Wheewwww! [size=+3]HOT![/size] 

Ok..............I forgot what I was going to say.............oh this takes practice maybe in a couple of months I can sleep with it on, but not today.

-tru


----------



## BabyCurls (Jun 18, 2005)

Tru, I have to try your idea on my hair tomorrow. Since I don't have EVOO, I'll be using coconut and soybean oil mixed with a teaspoon of cayenne as a pre-poo treatment before my weekly COW-C routine. I'll let you know if this works on my head until then. Keep posted.

BC


----------



## California (Jun 18, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> er....God im really late to this thread. can i use the fresh pepper? cos i have lots of that



I don't know to be honest   maybe if you juice them, or boil them down in a little water in a saucepan, thats after you chop them, then and mix into some EVOO or some kind of oil.  But, now its just a thought.  Goodluck.



			
				tru_mind said:
			
		

> Hi California!
> 
> I sure will let everyone know...and you do the same. I will be posting.  Yesterday, I pulled out cayenne pepper too.
> 
> -tru



Hey Tru, Giiiiirl your scalp is burning!!     Dang that's messed up!!!  I have it in my head right now.  I Co-Washed it then put my mixture in a nozzled bottle of lots of Cayenne and EVOO.  But, I got a tough head so maybe I ain't feeling it, I feel theres something but nothing noticable.  I hate to see you feeling like that.   But yeah otherwise girl I wanna see some growth.  I will continue to do this, and if you feel up to it, cut back on the pepper, I wanna see you do this too with some of us, cause Tru you the one that put us up on it.


----------



## Shatani (Jun 18, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> Wheewwww! [size=+3]HOT![/size]
> I was impatient so I did it a few minutes ago. However, I did not use olive oil, because I don't have any. I used Alma Hair Oil(because I have a FULL bottle of it) and I didn't mixed the two together. Instead, I put the Amla in first then I parted my hair and sprinkled it on each part and rubbed it in and covered my head with a plasic cap and scarf. It's hot all over.........SMOKING!
> 
> Wheewwww! [size=+3]HOT![/size]
> ...


dang!  maybe my scalp is just thick, it didnt burn at all when i did it the first time!  except when i accidentally touched my eye.


----------



## oglorious1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, for those who are trying to get that burning feeling, try a plastic cap, it works for me, it ain't that hot...what I did is mix some olive oil, 1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper, conditioner, and self heating oil(oil for hot oil treatment), mix it to a creamy consistency, voila', I shook some straight out of the bottle onto my scalp too, put on a plastic cap go do something, I took a shower than wash it out..and there goes your cayenne pepper treatment...HTH


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi ladies!

I will definitely do it each time I wash. Seems like for me after 3+ hours the heat stops, so I will keep it on until the heat stops...or until the throbbing goes away(with was after 3+ hour for me). Next time if it takes longer that 3+ hours than I will leave it longer. I can't go outside with it like I though I could, because the orange dandruff ain't cool. 

That was a great exprience...never felt anything like it! My whole head was stimulated. I could feel heat waves...moving...if that makes sense. I left it on for 3 1/2 hours before I decided to wash it out. 

This was a unique experience. Wow, the heat calmed down after about an hour for about 10 mins., and then the heat came back for about 10 mins...then it calmed again. This happened over and over and at the 3rd hour I hardly felt anything, so I wanted sleep with it on. Buuuut...when I looked in the mirror I had trouble fitting the entire cap under the scarf...then I looked at my shirt and new that my pillow will be coved with the orange liquid like my shirt was (the pepper liquefies). I had to wash is out...but at that time it some was not hot. Make sure you put the water on the right temp...not too hot...use cool water...trust me!!!

After washing it out it felt like I had an intense scalp message. It's WONDERFUL!!!!!!! I will do this as much as I can.

I will continue to use Amla and cayenne the same way that I did..."If it ain't broke don't fix it." However, the only problem I had is because Amla is an oil I didn't need the eight drops of WGHO...so next time I will use less WGHO because my hair is oily now...or I might not have to use any WGHO at all. I will see.

...and those ladies that only feel tingling...WHAT!  Tingling ain't even the word for it. It's like a hot oven. After about 40 mins it feels good though. 

To the tingling heads you might want to cover it with a plastic cap...and see what happens. Tingling means it's not working...because tingling does not describe. Seabreeze on your scalp...now that's tingling. 

PB! Don't heat it up girl...trust me you don't have to.

I know that I was complaining about how hot it was in my post, but at that time I still was planning on doing it as much as I can. All I was think at the time of my post was that I can't sleep with this mess on my head.  Shoot...that mess was working!  It's not likely that you can find something that does what it says it going to do...so I was sold. The heat does calm down after a while.

BTW...burning it not a word for it either...it hot like a heated oven! Nothing but heat on your head. Burning sounds scary!

Shatani, it flug into my eye when I was rinsing it out....NOW...THAT'S BURNING!
-tru


----------



## California (Jun 19, 2005)

I Co-Washed today, and the hot water didn't bother me.  I do notice a remarkable difference though, my hair strands are a straighter texture.  I left my mixture in overnight.  Again, I like it and will add some more in while its wet today, let it dry and just clip it up.  By the way I will add in more Cayenne too, because I felt no heat.


----------



## California (Jun 19, 2005)

I didn't feel any heat and I added in much more Cayenne.  I taste tested it in my food and it was hot, just to make sure.  I have on a plastic cap too, again no heat.  Its doing something because again my hair strands texture is silky.  I wonder if they will change?  Or it could be my new regmine of Co-Washing daily?


----------



## BabyCurls (Jun 20, 2005)

Update: Well, as of today, I did my cayenne/coconut/soybean oil concoction with great results. I spritzed my hair with water, applied the cayenne oil mixture to my hair, covered with a plastic shopping bag, and went about with preparing the rest of my dinner. I felt the heat throughout my head, as if it were sitting in a steam room. I left it on for an hour, and after fixing my family's plates, I went in the shower to rinse it out. After doing the C-O-W-C and protein deep conditioner, my hair felt soft and feels real good. My whole head never felt anything quite like this! I'm like, Wow!

I'm going to do this again on Wednesday, this time, I'll clarify first to really feel my scalp get stimulated from this mixture.

BTW, Tru, since you are the genius behind this, why not do a challenge to see if any of our ladies would be interested. I would like to try it for the heck of it. Hope you pass it along. Thanx.

BC


----------



## candie19 (Jun 20, 2005)

I think it would work better if you apply it to the scalp. The cayenne is supposed to stimulate the scalp which will create growth. I've never applied to my hair. I did one time and it was too messy for me.  I put it on my scalp each morning after my conditioner wash and them wash it out the next morning.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 20, 2005)

Has anyone's hair grown from this process?


----------



## BabyCurls (Jun 20, 2005)

candie19 said:
			
		

> I think it would work better if you apply it to the scalp. The cayenne is supposed to stimulate the scalp which will create growth. I've never applied to my hair. I did one time and it was too messy for me.  I put it on my scalp each morning after my conditioner wash and them wash it out the next morning.



 That's what I meant to say. I'll try it again Wednesday morning. Thanx, candie.

BC


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 20, 2005)

BabyCurls said:
			
		

> Update: Well, as of today, I did my cayenne/coconut/soybean oil concoction with great results. I spritzed my hair with water, applied the cayenne oil mixture to my hair, covered with a plastic shopping bag, and went about with preparing the rest of my dinner. I felt the heat throughout my head, as if it were sitting in a steam room. I left it on for an hour, and after fixing my family's plates, I went in the shower to rinse it out. After doing the C-O-W-C and protein deep conditioner, my hair felt soft and feels real good. My whole head never felt anything quite like this! I'm like, Wow!
> 
> I'm going to do this again on Wednesday, this time, I'll clarify first to really feel my scalp get stimulated from this mixture.
> 
> ...



Yeah...good idea...but I want to wait until more ladies get the hang of it first.

-tru


----------



## Plenty (Jun 20, 2005)

I just whipped up this concotion a short while ago. It took about 5 mins to tingle.  

I also made another bottle to marinate for 10-14 days like a website suggested.  I think you have to let the pepper marinate in the oil for best results.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 20, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Has anyone's hair grown from this process?



My hair is growing consistently. I've been doing it since Feb of 2005. May and June I got  1 inch in a month. I am *just* being able to keep what I grow. I have a  problem growing at one end and breaking off at the other-buts that's another story.  But it really works. I have new growth for days and it's so inexpensive.


----------



## misspriss (Jun 21, 2005)

I just bought the pepper and mixed it with olive oil.  I'm going to let it marinate for a week or two until I take my braids out then try it.  I'll make sure to post updates.  I figure I'll do it as a pre-poo treatment 2x week for the rest of the summer depending on this "tingle" factor.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok…this is my third time doing this. This time I bought a hair dye bottle for Sally’s with the ounces on it. I use EVOO this time! I filled the bottle to 4 ounces with EVOO and put 4 tablespoons of cayenne in it. I shook it and let is sit for many hours(over 12 hours). The EVOO turned orange. I also shook it before I put it on my scalp…just in case. I also put EVOO on my ends.

Ladies, I figure out the problem that some of you are having. This time, I tried to just put the plastic cap on without a scarf…and nothing happened.  A few minutes after I tied a scarf around the cap it began to work.  So, the key is to get the air out of the cap. Use a scarf…or that towel thingy. 

I still have over 3 ounces left in my bottle...so next time I will see if it's any better after sitting a week or so.

I don't know...but I just can't love Alma Oil...maybe it's the mineral oil in it...I don't know. This time eveything was much better and less messy.

-tru


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 30, 2005)

@Misspriss and Plenty 706 I will be letting mines maginate too.

@Candie19...good job girl!

-tru


----------



## California (Jun 30, 2005)

I love it.  It can be messy though.  It turned my pillow orange.  How do you deal with that?  I put mines in overnight.  I wonder if I will get the same effect if I do it just for a few hours then wash my hair?  TIA


----------



## Tru_Mind (Jun 30, 2005)

California said:
			
		

> I love it.  It can be messy though.  It turned my pillow orange.  How do you deal with that?  I put mines in overnight.  I wonder if I will get the same effect if I do it just for a few hours then wash my hair?  TIA



Hi California!

I love it too. It's much better with EVOO...and it's not as hot like it was with Alma Oil, but it's still working. I want to sleep with mines too...but I keep thinking about my pillow. Even though I got nothing but one drop on my shirt this time...I now that my pillow will be organe too. I was a breeze this time!!

Oh...you know that towel thingy that they sell now...maybe that might work...it does cover the entire head...but does it stay on over night?

I don't know if you will get the same effect if you wash you hair a few hours later...try it. I going to try to sleep with it without turning my pillow organe...if it's possible.

I'm sooo late using EVOO...this is my first time. EVOO really conditions my hair and scalp. My crown area does not feel as tight anymore, so EVOO did something. I know that some of ya'll are saying duh...but I always thought that it would be greasy and hard to wash out. I hope that EVOO can fix my sore scalp (crown area). If I touch my crown area it's still sore in sections (the sections that have not healed yet). That's how I now that something is wrong with my scalp and it's continuing to cause my hair to break in my crown. It's so dry...even though I oil it. The good thing is that 3 quarter size random sections in my crown area have already changed/healed (whatever) there is no more soreness in those 3 crown area sections. So it's changing slowly but surely. Everywhere else but my crown went back to normal about 8 or more months after my last relaxer.

 The cayenne pepper is a bonus…I’m loving the EVOO...or should I say that the EVOO is a bonus...ok they work great together! 


Oh well...the Alma Oil goes back until I find something to use it for...again.

-tru


----------



## Shatani (Jun 30, 2005)

when i wanted to sleep with mine i just threw on one of those flimsy little shower caps and then tie it with my scarf....nothin happened to my pillow....


----------



## California (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds good Tru!!  Yeah the EVOO isn't as bad as it seems, as far as the heaviness goes with the Cayenne.  Shanti that's a good suggestion.  I did it with the plastic cap, but girl I felt like I was in the 80's   like I had a Curl and I don't miss those days.  But, I guess its the plastic cap routine for me.  Oh well, the things we do for beauty.  My boyfriend commented on how fast my hair is growing.


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm on it i'm trying to acheive waist length and had like 2 inches trimmed off..I got a inch of growth back..but i need a boost.

Also coconut milk works pretty good for growth as well.


----------



## Growingitlong (Jul 14, 2005)

we need some updates girls.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 14, 2005)

Growingitlong said:
			
		

> we need some updates girls.


no longer using it... i got tired of having cayenne pepper grains in my hair and on my scalp.  i didn't use it long enough to tell whether it grows your hair faster or not.


----------



## ichephren (Oct 29, 2005)

Any updates by cayenne users? Does anyone use this anymore?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I will try this once my mtg is gone!


----------



## Anancy (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow im going to have to try this for sure.  I had quite a bit of breakage before joining lhcf and i really want it to grow back quickly.

I woke up today thinking maybe i should try MTG but seeing this post i think i'll take this route.
I was wondering if it will be ok to add a few drops of Rosemary oil to the Cayenne and EVOO mixture?  I sure it would be, im going to try it.


----------



## oglorious1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Didn't quite work out for me....didn't get the results I wanted...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Oct 29, 2005)

How about number of inches?


----------



## Koffie (Oct 29, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Didn't quite work out for me....didn't get the results I wanted...




How long did you use it?


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jan 26, 2006)

capsacium is in peppers, and in this oil i bought it's called Gueye's Fast Grow Hair Oil.  It has olive oil and capsacium as the main ingredients along with sage and rosemary.  i can't wait until it arrives because i feel that this will work for me like WGO did


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 25, 2006)

Has anyone had good results with this?


----------



## Zeal (Feb 25, 2006)

A friend told me yeeeeeeears ago to Mix Cayene pepper with mayo and leave it on a s a conditioner.  She said it was what her salon used as a conditioner.  I tried it a couple of times, but I could get those grains out of my hair.  I was not as pateint then as I am now.  Maybe I should try again.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 26, 2006)

KAddy said:
			
		

> Here's a scalp stimulator recipe I posted on the hair recipes board (along with other stuff) that I got out of one of my essential oil/aromatherapy books.
> 
> *Scalp Stimulator*
> This stimulates the scalp is extremely effective for men’s hair growth.
> ...


 
I don't drink.. So I really don't know... Will I smell like liquor?


----------



## Plenty (Feb 27, 2006)

I think peppermint oil and rosemary oil offer the same stimulation to the scalp and therefore encorage growth.


----------



## Brees_hair (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello all....first time poster...and recently new viewer.

I have been reading alot about the cayenne pepper and EVOO and thought I would give it a try. So I have been doing it for two weeks now, and the first thing I noticed is my atopic dermatitis is 98% gone!!!!  I would co-wash my hair with a cheap conditioner (Vo5 clarifying) followed by the cayenne pepper mixed with EVOO. It didn't burn as much as I thought, but I felt my scalp tingling and pores wide open. I would leave it on over night wrapped with plastic cap, then shower cap and a towel wrap and wash it out first think in the morning. (my pillow is spared by plastic and a towel). 
Never had a issue with the grains being left over because i wash several times and back it up with another co-wash (I use wheat germ , love the smell and leaves my hair soft.
I took pictures before I started so I will eventually start an album to show progress. 

thanks for all the wonderful advice...


----------



## lnana04 (Mar 12, 2006)

Brees_hair said:
			
		

> Hello all....first time poster...and recently new viewer.
> 
> I have been reading alot about the cayenne pepper and EVOO and thought I would give it a try. So I have been doing it for two weeks now, and the first thing I noticed is my atopic dermatitis is 98% gone!!!!  I would co-wash my hair with a cheap conditioner (Vo5 clarifying) followed by the cayenne pepper mixed with EVOO. It didn't burn as much as I thought, but I felt my scalp tingling and pores wide open. I would leave it on over night wrapped with plastic cap, then shower cap and a towel wrap and wash it out first think in the morning. (my pillow is spared by plastic and a towel).
> Never had a issue with the grains being left over because i wash several times and back it up with another co-wash (I use wheat germ , love the smell and leaves my hair soft.
> ...



I've been wondering about this. It's good to finally hear good results. It's extremely easy to start a fotki album. I can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Zeal (Apr 7, 2006)

KAddy said:
			
		

> Here's a scalp stimulator recipe I posted on the hair recipes board (along with other stuff) that I got out of one of my essential oil/aromatherapy books.
> 
> *Scalp Stimulator*
> This stimulates the scalp is extremely effective for men’s hair growth.
> ...


 
Won't you smell as if you just left the bar?


----------



## kreeme (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, one of the old ladies I work with told me something about this a long time ago. She told me to get ground cayenne pepper and some vodka...put it in a bottle, leave it in there for two weeks so that it will marinate. Shake it up every now and then. And then put it on your scalp. I was like, won't that burn, she was like, hell yeah!    But you will get really good results the more you use it. So anyway, even though I am not a drinker, I might have to swing by the liquor store this evening and buy me a small bottle.


----------



## SNyeema (Apr 7, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Won't you smell as if you just left the bar?



I doubt it. A teaspoon of Vodka is not a lot and the two combinations of essential oils will probably mask the smell.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 8, 2006)

i'm using ground red pepper aka cayanne pepper that you sprinkle on food 

desperate for more hair thinking of super growth recipies:
micon. nitrate+ red pepper
sulfur powder+ various oils+ red pepper 

i could have hair to the ankles by the end of the summer


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 8, 2006)

i added ground red pepper to my mtg or homemade mtg and my scalp is on tingle status

i oiled my scalp with the mix oil sheened my ends wrapped it in a silk scarf and covered it with a plastic cap i luv the feel. i'll update you guys on the results


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 9, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> i added ground red pepper to my mtg or homemade mtg and my scalp is on tingle status
> 
> i oiled my scalp with the mix oil sheened my ends wrapped it in a silk scarf and covered it with a plastic cap i luv the feel. i'll update you guys on the results


 
I was thinking of adding a bit of the cayenne pepper to my mtg as well, but was wondering if i should bother to do this, since mtg alone has been pretty succesful for me (ie, if it aint broke, dont fix it?).

Please keep us posted w/ updates from this mtg/cayenne concoction!


----------



## Sade7 (Apr 9, 2006)

I make my own hair creme and one of the main ingredients is cayenne pepper.  I use cayenne pepper "creme" though.  I relax every 3 weeks because my hair grows so fast, and it has been this way for the past 6 months or so.  I'm telling ya'll, there's something special about cayenne pepper...... and miconitazole nitrate (sp).


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 9, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> i added ground red pepper to my mtg or homemade mtg and my scalp is on tingle status
> 
> i oiled my scalp with the mix oil sheened my ends wrapped it in a silk scarf and covered it with a plastic cap i luv the feel. i'll update you guys on the results


 
are you going to wash this out or just let it saturate?


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 10, 2006)

Sade7 said:
			
		

> I make my own hair creme and one of the main ingredients is cayenne pepper. I use cayenne pepper "creme" though. I relax every 3 weeks because my hair grows so fast, and it has been this way for the past 6 months or so. I'm telling ya'll, there's something special about cayenne pepper...... and miconitazole nitrate (sp).


 
Sade7 how much growth in terms of inches do you get every 3 weeks. and with the cayenne pepper creme do you mix that with the m.nitrate and apply to your scalp daily?


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Sade7 said:
			
		

> I make my own hair creme and one of the main ingredients is cayenne pepper. I use cayenne pepper "creme" though. I relax every 3 weeks because my hair grows so fast, and it has been this way for the past 6 months or so. I'm telling ya'll, there's something special about cayenne pepper...... and miconitazole nitrate (sp).


 
I'm using that exact same cream mix!!! (along with the MTG) I hope it is as successful for me as it has been for you!


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sade7 said:
			
		

> I make my own hair creme and one of the main ingredients is cayenne pepper.  I use cayenne pepper "creme" though. * I relax every 3 weeks* because my hair grows so fast, and it has been this way for the past 6 months or so.  I'm telling ya'll, there's something special about cayenne pepper...... and miconitazole nitrate (sp).



 Girl are you serious?!!? How much growth do you get?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey EMJazzy and Sade7!!! Share the wealth, what proportions of cayenne pepper cream and microconazole nitrate (and/or mtg) did you use? how much growth a month did you see from using the mix? 

THanks in advance


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 10, 2006)

virgo_chinwe said:
			
		

> Hey EMJazzy and Sade7!!! Share the wealth, what proportions of cayenne pepper cream and microconazole nitrate (and/or mtg) did you use? how much growth a month did you see from using the mix?
> 
> THanks in advance


 
Every morning I mix equal portions of cayenne pepper cream, cortizone cream and miconazole nitrate cream and apply it directly to my scalp then I massage for a few minutes. 

Every night I apply the MTG to my scalp and massage for a few mins then I put on a conditioner cap and a silk cap on top of that then I go to bed. 

I've been using the MTG for about 6 weeks and my twists are about an inch and a half longer than when I first started out. I've only been using the 3 cream mix for about a week and prior to that I used the Neosporin AF for a week.

It's easier for me to check the growth in the spot where it's bald because I'm natural so there's no difference in hair texture to measure the growth like it would be if my hair were permed. The bald spot is filling in quite nicely....just a few more weeks and I won't be able to tell where that spot was!!  

I won't be able to do a actual length check with the MaxiGlide til the end of the 5 month no heat challenge that I'm a part of.

HHG


----------



## Sade7 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok Ladies, this is my mixture recipe:  I part antifungal creme, 1 part Capzasin-HP (http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...=jump&navCount=0&skuid=sku304567&id=prod4567), and one part hydrocortizone creme.  I use all "CREMES" and NOT the ointments.  Mix everything together and apply everyday or every other day.  

I came up with this concoction based on my own research into hair growth.  You know how some people go to dermatologists for cortizone injections for hair growth?  Well cortizone is a steroid that aggitates the scalp into producing hair.

Cayenne pepper increases blood circulation when taken internally and applied topically.  This is why it works for arthiritis.  When applied to the skin, it increases blood flow hence stopping pain.  The main ingredient in Capzaisin Hp is Cayenne pepper.... Don't believe it? rub some in your eyes.... just kidding!

Next,  everyones hair would grow a little faster if it were not for some common bacteria and fungi that are on the scalp.  So just by using an antibacterial alone.... you will produce more growth.

Mix all 3 together and you have a Very powerful growth treatment!

Yes, I am serious.... I do relax every 3 weeks.  Another thing that helps is that I shampoo EVERY day.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyChic' (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been reading everyones post on Cayenne pepper etc.... I want to try this on my daughter's hair this weekend. How should I measure the products???


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 10, 2006)

MsDanele1518 said:
			
		

> are you going to wash this out or just let it saturate?




i just oiled my scalp with the mix and it tingled until yesterday alot parts are still tingling right now, i'm not rinsing the concoction

i have to try the fungi/capsacin/other cream mix i need all that growth in 3wks like sade7 is getting


----------



## Sade7 (Apr 10, 2006)

LadyChic' said:
			
		

> I have been reading everyones post on Cayenne pepper etc.... I want to try this on my daughter's hair this weekend. How should I measure the products???



Just remember the cayenne pepper WILL burn if it gets into the mouth or the eyes, so be careful!  I don't know how old your daughter is, but I would not use it on a small child.  Sometimes we scratch our heads and then later rub the eyes and that is a BIGGG NO NO with this concoction..... I learned the hard way.

Also, be very careful when shampooing the hair as well..... Do not let ANY of the rinse water run down the front of your face because it WILL burn, even after you have shampooed.


----------



## LadyChic' (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Yah that would happen   OK are there any other suggestions?  And what is MTG?


----------



## Sade7 (Apr 10, 2006)

LadyChic' you could try substituting the cayenne creme with some peppermint creme or oil.  It's stimulating as well and it should not be as harsh should it get into the eyes etc.


----------



## cecepassion (Apr 10, 2006)

Very interesting Sade7,great info.


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Sade7 said:
			
		

> Just remember the cayenne pepper WILL burn if it gets into the mouth or the eyes, so be careful! I don't know how old your daughter is, but I would not use it on a small child. Sometimes we scratch our heads and then later rub the eyes and that is a BIGGG NO NO with this concoction..... I learned the hard way.
> 
> Also, be very careful when shampooing the hair as well..... Do not let ANY of the rinse water run down the front of your face because it WILL burn, even after you have shampooed.


 
You ain't neva lied  remnants of that stuff was in a shower cap that I was wearing....well my daughter got ahold of the shower cap and put it on her head, then pulled it down over her face, then she rubbed her eyes   OMG she screamed bloody murder...I was rinsing her eyes out with cold water til she calmed down....my poor baby's eyes were all swole lookin  some of it got on my eyelids by accident today


----------



## TJD3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well Im on the bandwagon!  Got my capsacin, monistat, and cortisone.  Bout to mix a vat after this.  Will update!  Thanks Sade!


----------



## TJD3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Right now I am feeling the "tingle".  It tingles in certain spots more than others.  Whats funny is that there is an area of my hair that has been breaking like crazy.  There are parts that are less than an inch long.  I dont know if its in my head, but ive always felt as if that spot was "inactive"  like stuff wasnt circulating there.  Believe it or not, thats where most of the tingle is going on.

Does just the capsacin cause a tingle, or does the monistat cause a tingle as well?  ANyone know.  Im thinking some of the tingly spots may be the monistat doing its thing.


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 10, 2006)

TJD3 said:
			
		

> Well Im on the bandwagon! Got my capsacin, monistat, and cortisone. Bout to mix a vat after this. Will update! Thanks Sade!


 
Off Topic:

How is that monistat-for-growth thing going anyway?  I read the thread about that a long time ago and havent seen too many updates since.  I would love to hear about progress from the ladies who were courageous enough to try this.


----------



## TJD3 (Apr 10, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Off Topic:
> 
> How is that monistat-for-growth thing going anyway? I read the thread about that a long time ago and havent seen too many updates since. I would love to hear about progress from the ladies who were courageous enough to try this.


 
Oh I just started this evening .  Im a newbie!  Isnt the monistat just a name brand version of that MN stuff?  I can truly say that I love the way the capsacin feels on my scalp.  Its like a warm massage.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Has this been working for anyone?  I have plenty of EVOO and Cayenne Pepper in my house


----------



## gn1g (Dec 11, 2006)

sounds way to messy for me.  Don't want to dye my pillow cases and nighties.  I'll stick to the LR Growth Stimulator and Capzascin.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bumping...hoping to hear from some of the ladies who were using this 6 months to a year ago.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 11, 2006)

Can you add cayenne pepper to WGO?


----------



## sugaplum (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh I will have to try this this weekend.

Are there any more results with using this?


----------



## Lucie (Mar 7, 2008)

I just tried this last night. My scalp felt instantly warm as did my hands from applying it but I washed it out this morning and DCed. So far, so good. I think I will do this about 2-3 a week


----------



## Gemini350z (Mar 7, 2008)

How many drops of liquid cayenne are people using, can you use too much?


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 7, 2008)

sounds interesting...


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 7, 2008)

My stupid question for the day....

What exactly is "cayenne pepper".  I remember when this first came up, I went looking for it in the produce department and could not find cayenne peppers.  I asked my mother and she told me that it was the red powder that you get from the spice aisle.  Now, I see there is something about liquid cayenne pepper.

Can someone please tell me exactly what it is, or which one they are using if it comes in more than one form and where do I get it.

TIA


----------



## scarcity21 (Mar 7, 2008)

bumpingggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Lucie (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimberly said:


> My stupid question for the day....
> 
> What exactly is "cayenne pepper". I remember when this first came up, I went looking for it in the produce department and could not find cayenne peppers. I asked my mother and she told me that it was the red powder that you get from the spice aisle. Now, I see there is something about liquid cayenne pepper.
> 
> ...


 
Cayenne pepper is this pepper that's reddish and almost has the same consistency of flour. I got mine from my Master Cleanse kit. I use the powder form.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 7, 2008)

WILL DO THIS AS SOON AS I GET SOME INGREDIENTS


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok.. I need to try this being that I have a problem with hair growth at the sides of my head. Question.. How do u mix the two together? Do you put the cayenne peppers in a blender and then mix it with the olive oil? Someone enlighten me. I would like to try this next week. It would be a good treatment after taking my wig off lol!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 7, 2008)

tru_mind said:


> My friend's little sister cut her hair close to her head and now it's down to her butt.
> 
> She mixed olive oil and cayenne pepper in a bottle with a nozzle (like the WGO bottle) left it in her hair for one day and shampooed it out (she did this until her hair started grow like she wanted it to).


 
This method helped me grow my edges back...it really works


----------



## Aussie (Mar 7, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> Ok.. I need to try this being that I have a problem with hair growth at the sides of my head. Question.. How do u mix the two together? Do you put the cayenne peppers in a blender and then mix it with the olive oil? Someone enlighten me. I would like to try this next week. It would be a good treatment after taking my wig off lol!


 ground cayenne pepper powder in cookin aisle.... 25g c pep to 500 ml oil


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 8, 2008)

*I REMEMBER DOING A MN MIX 2YRS AGO BEFORE MN AND CAYENNE PEPPER GOT SO POPULAR. I WAS STRETCHING FOR 4MTHS WITH WEAVES AND I WOULD OIL MY SCALP WITH THE MIX EVERY NIGHT OR EVERY OTHR NIGHT (PLEASE BEAR IN MIND THAT OTHER OILS WERE ADDED). I GOT 4'' IN THE 4MTHS. IT WAS THE ONLY TIME MY HAIR GREW THAT FAST AND GOT SO THICK IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME. I WILL DEFINATELY TRY THIS STARTING NEXT WEEK AS SOON AS I HAVE ALL MY INGREDIENTS TOGETHER.  *

*AS MATTER OF FACT, MY MOTHER COULD NOT BELEVE HER EYES WHEN RELAXED AFTER THE 4MTHS STRETCH. SHE WAS RUNNING HER HANDS THROUGH MY HAIR AND KEPT ON ASKING "IS THIS YOUR HAIR"?*

*IF YOU CAN BEAR THE TINGLES AND HEAT IT'S REALLY WORTH IT, CHEAP BUT VERY EFFECTIVE*


----------



## Aussie (Mar 8, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *I REMEMBER DOING A MN MIX 2YRS AGO BEFORE MN AND CAYENNE PEPPER GOT SO POPULAR. I WAS STRETCHING FOR 4MTHS WITH WEAVES AND I WOULD OIL MY SCALP WITH THE MIX EVERY NIGHT OR EVERY OTHR NIGHT (PLEASE BEAR IN MIND THAT OTHER OILS WERE ADDED). I GOT 4'' IN THE 4MTHS. IT WAS THE ONLY TIME MY HAIR GREW THAT FAST AND GOT SO THICK IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME. I WILL DEFINATELY TRY THIS STARTING NEXT WEEK AS SOON AS I HAVE ALL MY INGREDIENTS TOGETHER. *
> 
> *AS MATTER OF FACT, MY MOTHER COULD NOT BELEVE HER EYES WHEN RELAXED AFTER THE 4MTHS STRETCH. SHE WAS RUNNING HER HANDS THROUGH MY HAIR AND KEPT ON ASKING "IS THIS YOUR HAIR"?*
> 
> *IF YOU CAN BEAR THE TINGLES AND HEAT IT'S REALLY WORTH IT, CHEAP BUT VERY EFFECTIVE*


 
if u dont mind.... what oils did u use? and after applyin dis u rinse out?


----------



## miami74 (Mar 8, 2008)

Aussie said:


> if u dont mind.... what oils did u use? and after applyin dis u rinse out?


----------



## fivetimestwo (Mar 8, 2008)

I just want to know if it has a smell or (or does it stink to put it more bluntly)? If not, I may try this.


----------



## Isis (Mar 8, 2008)

curvycurly78 said:


> I just want to know if it has a smell or (or does it stink to put it more bluntly)? If not, I may try this.


I've never tried this on my scalp but I love cayenne pepper and eat it almost daily on my veggies.  You know what olive oil smells like, right? Cayenne doesn't really have a smell and I don't suggest anyone try to sniff it.  Pepper spray is made with cayenne pepper (actually called, capsaicin) and it will burn if it gets in the lining of the nose. I'm sure this conbo will _taste _good though. 
This combo will probably smell just like the olive oil.  Just make sure it doesn't get in your eyes.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 10, 2008)

I find it interesting that many people here cannot find cayenne pepper in their spice isle. You guys must not have a high hispanic population there. hmmm


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 10, 2008)

I was surprised I couldn't find it the first place I went.  I found it at the second but I got home and saw a big ass jar of cayenne   It was old it wasn't a bright red color so I guess it's good I got a little jar.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Mar 10, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> I find it interesting that many people here cannot find cayenne pepper in their spice isle. You guys must not have a high hispanic population there. hmmm



LOL it took me a minute to find mine's today, mainly due to it not being in the darn spice aisle.  I had to ask a cashier if they even carry it, and she directed to me to the aisle where they have the salad dressings/croutons/italian seasonings were located.  I ask her, why come it's not in the regular spice section then? She states, that it's cause it's usually used for Salads, so it's best kept over there.  I'm like uhhhh OTAY!!!


----------



## Aussie (Mar 16, 2008)

ok i did my cayenne paste (recipe found on www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/cayenne_pepper.htm ) and it sure did tingle... felt like the burnin of relaxer left of too long. i took it like a G and washed it out... then i did my regular wash regimen. It didnt stop tingling til i put my deep conditioner on. I also made my cayenne oil mix but I am not using it until the 14 days are up... I will be using that one was a seal when my hair is wet. Also on my edges....

http://images32.fotki.com/v1088/free/5c221/1/1199542/5275416/bitmap25558-vi.jpg?1205695439


----------



## Songbirdb (Mar 17, 2008)

When I 1st began my healthy hair quest, this was a regular part of my hair reggie. This was in October ladies. I would mix Cayenne and Evoo and pre poo my hair and leave this on for 30-45mins under a hooded dryer with my conditioning cap. Then I would rinse and wash as normal. I did this every wash day because I had to wash to get all the particles out. So this was 3times a week. Yes it burned, but more than anything I was just extremely hot and sweating. I would wet my hair with warm water first to open my pores then I applied my mix. That first month, my hair grew faster than it ever has. It grew 3/4 inch from Oct to Nov. (I was always taking it interally twice a week, 1tsp.) I did this for about 2 months and had the same results but I no longer do it because its time consuming and I can never get all the particles outta my hair. So now I've made some cayenne oil and plan to do this again, I just hope I get the same results.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 17, 2008)

bumping....marking my spot, to refer to this info later.....


----------



## butterfly_wings (Mar 17, 2008)

Does this have to be Cayenne Pepper? I have some Chilli flakes at home also some Scotch Bonnet peppers!!!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 17, 2008)

butterfly_wings said:


> Does this have to be Cayenne Pepper? I have some Chilli flakes at home also some Scotch Bonnet peppers!!!



That is a good question. I found this "The *Cayenne* is a hot red *chili pepper* used to flavor dishes, and for medicinal purposes. Named for the city of Cayenne in French Guiana, it is a cultivar of Capsicum annuum *related to bell peppers, jalapeños, and others. The fruits are generally dried and ground, or pulped and baked into cakes, which are then ground and sifted to make the powder, Cayenne pepper."*

so, if you have a coffee grounder or something, i'd put the flakes in there to make a powder or use the flakes to make cayenne oil. Someone listed a site with a recipe above.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm I wonder if this would go with my MN mix of MN and WGO?!   Does it fully disolve in the oil?  

I keep cayenne pepper as a staple in my cabinet with my spices and I always find it in the spice aisles but it's labeled "Red Pepper (cayenee)."


----------



## tricie (Mar 21, 2008)

Bumping for any ladies that tried this awhile back!!


----------



## Aussie (Mar 22, 2008)

*bumpin....... any1 seen results come from this?? if so what kind and how r u using it?*


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 22, 2008)

tricie said:


> Bumping for any ladies that tried this awhile back!!





Aussie said:


> *bumpin....... any1 seen results come from this?? if so what kind and how r u using it?*




Hello ladies. I am in the 60 day cayenne pepper challenge. Since I started my mixture, i've been experiencing extra shedding. Shedding, not breakage. Im wondering if this is a sign of growth. If so  So, right now I can't say if this will increase my growth anymore then my mn mixture. I'll be posting comparison pics in my fotki at the end of the month. I'll compair my non cayenne month to this month.

Oh yeah, my origional MN mixture contained cayenne pepper. This time in using cayenne liquid mixed with other things but without the MN.

anyone else???


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would really like to try this, I just need help figuring out how to use it.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll be trying this verrry soon, as soon as I get some cayenne pepper.

I am Nigerian, and we eat Cayenne pepper in nearly all of our foods. It's funny but when my mum's Jolof Rice is really hot (seasoned with cayenne pepper) and I eat it, it makes me sweat, and my scalp gets the "tinglies" for a few seconds 

I am soooo going to be using a mixture of Cayenne pepper and olive oil on my scalp every other day.

See this is why I love LHCF....Ideas upon ideas keep coming


----------



## vevster (Mar 22, 2008)

Lioness said:


> I'll be trying this verrry soon, as soon as I get some cayenne pepper.
> 
> I am Nigerian, and we eat Cayenne pepper in nearly all of our foods. It's funny but when my mum's Jolof Rice is really hot (seasoned with cayenne pepper) and I eat it, it makes me sweat, and my scalp gets the "tinglies" for a few seconds
> 
> ...


Cayenne is very good for circulation.


----------



## Jazala (Mar 22, 2008)

Sade7 said:


> Ok Ladies, this is my mixture recipe: I part antifungal creme, 1 part Capzasin-HP (http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...=jump&navCount=0&skuid=sku304567&id=prod4567), and one part hydrocortizone creme. I use all "CREMES" and NOT the ointments. Mix everything together and apply everyday or every other day.
> 
> I came up with this concoction based on my own research into hair growth. You know how some people go to dermatologists for cortizone injections for hair growth? Well cortizone is a steroid that aggitates the scalp into producing hair.
> 
> ...


 

Very interesting! Any updates on how your hair is doing with this mix?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a challenge if you ladies would like to join: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208139
there is some usefull info in there also.


----------



## tricie (Mar 22, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> Hello ladies. I am in the 60 day cayenne pepper challenge. Since I started my mixture, i've been experiencing extra shedding. Shedding, not breakage. Im wondering if this is a sign of growth. If so  So, right now I can't say if this will increase my growth anymore then my mn mixture. I'll be posting comparison pics in my fotki at the end of the month. I'll compair my non cayenne month to this month.
> 
> Oh yeah, my origional MN mixture contained cayenne pepper. This time in using cayenne liquid mixed with other things but without the MN.
> 
> anyone else???



Thanks, fnggrant!


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 26, 2008)

Im not jumping on this bandwagon/challenge...  at least for now but wanted to add that on my last trip to my Indian Grocer, there were bags of Cayenne Pepper Powder right next to the Fenugreek powder...  it did get my wheels turning on how I can add this to my Ayurvedic tea rinses but Im gonna hold off for now


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2008)

Very interesting... I'm thinking about adding this to my MN mix.  I really need help with my nape. Any ladies seeing results from adding it to MN? How much did you use?


----------



## sugamomma (Mar 29, 2008)

Jazala said:


> Very interesting! Any updates on how your hair is doing with this mix?


 

The Capzacin makes sense. But the antifungal creme.....I have some kind of seriously itchy scalp issue....I never even thought of this.   Thanks a ton Jazala, I'm going to Walgreens tonight!:wink2:


----------



## mohair (Mar 29, 2008)

recherche said:


> That's soo funny. B/c my dad has this  "Back to Eden" book and he told me he read about cayenne pepper to stimulate hair growth. He just said this early this week to me. haha



Headed to dust off my copy of "Back to Eden".


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 30, 2008)

Gooooooooooood grief...I looked in the kitchen and I had chili powder, but I thought what the heck, i'll try it anyway.  So I mixed a bit of water and chili paste on my scalp.  I am getting a slight tingle.  On my hair, I am trying the "baking soda relaxer".


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 31, 2008)

can cayenne pepper be mixed with MN and used on the scalp daily?  Or should it be rinsed out i.e used as a pre scalp treatment only?


----------



## LongHairDreams (Mar 31, 2008)

cocoagirl said:


> can cayenne pepper be mixed with MN and used on the scalp daily?  Or should it be rinsed out i.e used as a pre scalp treatment only?




Yes, I put cayenne in my MN and apply it daily. Some use it as a pre scalp treatment. Check out this link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208139


----------



## tricie (Apr 1, 2008)

fnggrant said:


> I find it interesting that many people here cannot find cayenne pepper in their spice isle. You guys must not have a high hispanic population there. hmmm



Right?  I can find that stuff in a heart beat, but I already had a bottle at the house!  

I have one more week for mine to marinate in the olive oil, and then I will use it as a pre-poo along with some mustard oil.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so going to try this....Thank you!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I am so going to try this....Thank you!!!



where do you guys find these old threads?

this is interesting, any updates?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

Lioness said:


> I'll be trying this verrry soon, as soon as I get some cayenne pepper.
> 
> I am Nigerian, and we eat Cayenne pepper in nearly all of our foods. It's funny but when my mum's Jolof Rice is really hot (seasoned with cayenne pepper) and I eat it, it makes me sweat, and my scalp gets the "tinglies" for a few seconds
> 
> ...



[email protected] eating it and sweating and scalp tingles!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 2, 2008)

y'all gotta read the challenge thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=208139


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> where do you guys find these old threads?
> 
> this is interesting, any updates?


 

This thread is what drew me to this site in the first place. I have it bookmarked!! I was searching on the net for things to help hair grow faster and this came up. No lurking for me, I joined immediately and have learned so much since this morning. I have been on mostly all day....

....you all have created a monster!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2008)

Double post


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 2, 2008)

Double post


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm trying this later today as today is wash day. However, I plan to do this at least twice a week (Sunday-Wednesday). I will check in later and periodically to let ya'll know of my progress.


----------



## curlscience (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm dc'ing now and try this when I wash out my con.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, reporting back. This did NOT burn for me and I left in on over two hours. I used it as a pre-poo. It did leave my hair softer though. And I know I had enough cayenne pepper because as the oil was running down my head/back it was the color as the pepper!! I don't know what happened. Should I wet my hair first?erplexed Somebody respond as I want to try again maybe Wednesday.


----------



## vnaps (Sep 27, 2008)

I didnt think i'd try this but i did. 
i have done a mixture of cayenne, olive oil, almond oil, jojoba oil and coconut oil.
 i did not measure so wouldnt be able to tell you exact measurements. i will let that sit for 14 days. 

mean time i mixed bout 1/2 teaspoon cayenne and moisturizing conditioner and applied to scalp only,massgaed through, shower cap. 

it started tingling/heating/burning (whatever it is) after about 5 mins.


----------



## drjo91 (Sep 30, 2008)

I tried this today, i mix 4 ounces of EVOO, 2 table spoon of cayenne pepper, 1 table spoon of coconut oil and a few drops of tea tree oil. I have this tingle sensation in my scalp but it doesn't bother me or anything.


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I add these two ingredients to my MN mixture and I think that might be what's giving me great results along with BT on alternate days.


----------



## twilight80 (Sep 30, 2008)

Is red pepper the same as Cayenne? For some reason I can not find cayenne pepper at the store.

Update: Nevermind I brought some cayenne pepper today. I'm going to try it and see what happens!


----------



## caramelkisses1107 (May 5, 2009)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ok, reporting back. This did NOT burn for me and I left in on over two hours. I used it as a pre-poo. It did leave my hair softer though. And I know I had enough cayenne pepper because as the oil was running down my head/back it was the color as the pepper!! I don't know what happened. Should I wet my hair first?erplexed Somebody respond as I want to try again maybe Wednesday.


 
When I did it I used it on dry scalp & hair wrapped it with a warm wet towel, shower cap and sat under a dryer for 20 minutes my scalp was on fire:burning: until I conditioned


----------



## crazydaze911 (May 5, 2009)

I have tried it topically in the past but dont remember seeing any results.  Then recently, i decided to try it internally - OMG - my stomach was on fire and i had the worst heartburn.  My step daughter took it and she got sick, through up and was stuck in the bathroom.  It was in pill form - vitamin shoppe brand.  I will never use it internally again.  

I didnt read the whole thread cuz its pretty old, but those of u who have used it topically, did this give anyone headaches?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to do a henna treatment today, can I mix cayenne pepper with henna without it damaging my hair? I want to increase the redness and stimulate the scalp. If anyone has any links on the topic of Henna and CP please do place them.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Any updates?????


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jun 29, 2009)

Bumping for updates!!!


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna try this  when I have a couple days off


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 29, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> I have tried it topically in the past but dont remember seeing any results. Then recently, i decided to try it internally - OMG - my stomach was on fire and i had the worst heartburn. My step daughter took it and she got sick, through up and was stuck in the bathroom. It was in pill form - vitamin shoppe brand. I will never use it internally again.
> 
> I didnt read the whole thread cuz its pretty old, but those of u who have used it topically, did this give anyone headaches?


LMAO sorry...but I always thought it meant to oil your hair with the mixture....right erplexed


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jun 29, 2009)

It is actually used both ways - internal and external. there is another thread around here somewhere about getting ur internal heat up, and it mentions it.....


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 2, 2009)

Bumpzzzzzzzz


----------



## t23luvgod (Jul 14, 2009)

i did this sunday and my hair has been itching up a storm ever since i washed it out..
dont know if thats good or bad lol


----------



## tbaby_8 (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you going to keep it up?  If so, let us know your progress.


----------



## notjanet (Jan 23, 2010)

yes Ive done it for 2 weekends and i too am experiencing shedding lots of it, but i don't know if that a sign of hair growing, i may slow down on it for now until i figure this out


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 26, 2010)

crazydaze911 said:


> I have tried it topically in the past but dont remember seeing any results. Then recently, i decided to try it internally - OMG - my stomach was on fire and i had the worst heartburn. My step daughter took it and she got sick, through up and was stuck in the bathroom. It was in pill form - vitamin shoppe brand. I will never use it internally again.
> 
> I didnt read the whole thread cuz its pretty old, but those of u who have used it topically, did this give anyone headaches?


 
Sorry you experienced the stomach aches and yr step daughter getting sick from it. But I started taking the cayenne capsules, and so far so good it's been a couple of hours and no ill effects. The bottle states to take 1-2 caps per day with a meal. I only took one to be on the safe side.

Will update on my progress! Thanks for posting


----------



## julzinha (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## ilong (Mar 3, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL ok I'm sold after reading the 3rd page ...I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 3, 2015)

Bumping for newbies and the recent Big Choppers.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 5, 2015)

I found that this mix is effective, but sometimes it's better to find a premade growth mix that already contains both of these ingredients.


----------



## nysister (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any personal experiences using this method?


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 13, 2015)

It works, tried and proven!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

@InBloom 
This kinda sounds like your tincture.  How are you thinking about making yours?


----------



## InBloom (Aug 17, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair 

I'm going to buy the ground pepper in bulk, then add it to Vodka inside a jar.   Shake the contents daily for two weeks straight, then leave it alone for another month. The concoction sits for a total of 6 weeks in a dry, dark place.   After the 6 weeks, I squeeze the liquid through some cheese cloth, and this can be used internally too.  

I'm excited to make it myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

@InBloom 

I might start out with Trigger 1st to see how I like it before committing to making something.


----------



## InBloom (Aug 17, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @InBloom
> 
> I might start out with Trigger 1st to see how I like it before committing to making something.




The great thing about Trigger is that there are lots of different tinctures to choose from.  I don't blame you for holding off on kitchen-chemist style...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

InBloom said:


> The great thing about Trigger is that there are lots of different tinctures to choose from. * I don't blame you for holding off on kitchen-chemist style...*



@InBloom 
Too darn lazy!

But I'll be watching you and will invest in a bottle or two of tincture from Trigger.


----------

